# Moscato recipe



## SoCalGuy (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone have a good moscato recipe or any sweet wine recipe for that mater? Trying to keep the ladies happy over here. They all like the sweet wines. Seems to be the trend.


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

I have made Cornucopia White Pear Chardonnay for the ladies, but I added 5 lbs. of sugar to the primary as SS (simple syrup). It's sweet about 10% ABV and the ladies love it, me not so much. Another one is the Cornucopia Peach Chardonnay. I got them from Amazon and after the sugar and everything but the bottles it works out to about $1.50 per bottle


----------



## bkisel (Nov 30, 2013)

The ladies seem to like the back sweetened Pinot Grigio that I've now made twice. RJS VdV @ $75.00 from my LHBS and 500ML of simple syrup or 500ML of the commercial wine conditioner. My wife has valued a finished 750ML bottle at around $10.00! That's what, $300.00 worth of wine for approximately $100.00 (labor not included




).


----------



## SoCalGuy (Nov 30, 2013)

Not bad. That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 30, 2013)

I make Moscato from Juice Buckets every season, approx 10 gallons, I back sweeten just slightly to offset the natural acidity, it doesn't last long!


----------



## Whitehrs (May 31, 2016)

Where to get the grapes, and The recipe? I'd like to try my hand at it..


----------



## willie (Jun 1, 2016)

Winexpert World Vineyard - California Moscoto is and excellent kit. I have made this twice now and it has excellent flavor and sweetness. 

Will


----------

